# Another siamese/tonkinese ?



## vernylynn (Mar 10, 2008)

Just kind of taking a poll.. I've looked up as much info that I can on the internet, and for the longest time I thought Sadie was tonkinese... until I saw the TRADITIONAL siamese! Gah, now I'm leaning towards traditional Siamese. Their faces are just too similar. What do you think  I know there's a lot of these questions.. I guess a lot of cat owners can't decide! I got her from a pound, but I'm positive she's one or the other, not a general domestic. She not only has the physical traits of these breeds, but she LOVES fetch, rides on my shoulder, has to always be up high, and she's unbelievably intelligent. Sadie loves to talk to you, though not all the time and not the loud meow that most associate with siamese. So this raises another question, do traditional Siamese have that loud meow? Thanks!








When we first got her, 6 weeks old. I'm amazed at how her markings have changed



























:twisted: hahaha


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Not having much exposure to either breed. I can't say for sure.

I just had to post because in that last picture, she looks like a supermodel. "Now, the sexy over the shoulder while strutting pose"


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Whatever she is, she's a pretty pretty cat! So gorgeous...


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

PS. My friend has two Tonkinese cats and she says the female has a really, really loud meow and is very talkative! She said it's a Siamese-ish trait? Anyway, either way, can't be sure what your kitty is with no papers I guess, but she's definately a stunner


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

It's so hard to tell with those two breeds, I mean she looks like a traditional Siamese but she also looks like a Tonkinese because they look so similar. Both my Siamese meow but Willie's is more like a normal cat's and Neko's is more like a mutant baby crying. They also have different meows for the different things they want from you, plus their regular "conversation" meow. It might be easier to tell when she's full grown but she might still look like either. But yes the traditional meow just like the modern but I have read they may meow a little less.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She could be either classic or traditional Siamese. It's very difficult, as Siamesifuplz has said, to tell the difference between a Siamese and a Tonkinese. There's a slight difference in eye shape and body structure. Without a pedigree, you'll never know for sure. I would just refer to her as a Classic Siamese. (The traditional or Applehead has a wider head.)



> Tonkinese are the only pedigree cats with aqua eyes. Eye color varies from blue to green/gold. The eyes are an open almond shape.
> Coat Patterns
> The coat itself is short and lies very close to the body. It is very silky and has a wonderful feel.


http://www.fanciers.com/breed-faqs/tonkinese-faq.shtml

Here's the Applehead (traditional Siamese)










http://www.travelswithtigger.com/fancie ... e-faq.html


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

She looks Siamese to me... as you can see in my signature I have 2 Siamese girls and 1 Tonkinese baby... It's easier to know what they are if you know the parents... :wink:


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

She looks like a doll whichever she is. Yes, Siamese have that loud meow. Sometimes it's constant like Leroy...


----------



## vernylynn (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and compliments on Sadie of course! I guess I won't ever know without official papers. In my mind she's the best of the best, so I guess that's all that matters.. haha 
Jeanie, I've looked at that website before and Sadie's fur is like the site describes. She's the softest cat I've ever felt; you can rub her fur the opposite way easily, it almost feels like human hair. Also, is their fur hypoallergenic? A number of people have been over to my apartment that are very allergic to cats, and even though Sadie was around them a lot they never were affected by it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I believe the Devon Rex comes closest to being hypoallergenic.  The Sphynx also, I would think.


----------



## vernylynn (Mar 10, 2008)

After I asked I researched a little, and I kinda feel stupid. I knew it was the dander and not the fur in the first place, I dunno what I was thinking. But I did find a lot of accounts where people just don't have an allergic reaction to Siamese cats even though they're allergic to all others - weird. I guess the people that were around her are like that, lucky for them! haha


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, it is kind of weird. I'm mildly allergic to some cats, but not all. I used to think it was breed-specific, but I'm not allergic to Milly (obviously), and she's just a regular domestic!


----------

